

An Oil Town Where Men Are Many, and Women Are Hounded - rglovejoy
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/16/us/16women.html

======
rosenjon
I did a cross country bicycle trip, and rode through this town. Ten years ago
it was poverty stricken. Now shale oil drilling has attracted tons of work and
money. However, infrastructure has not caught up, partly because of
cyclicality of oil markets makes it risky to invest too much in
infrastructure. Interesting part of the US. Apparently strippers move there
from lucrative places like Las Vegas because you can make thousands per
night... a result of the problems discussed in the article.

